# I got hired for a 3 day job and the first day no one was there... advice?



## stagingsystems (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, I've been freelancing as a stagehand for a little over a year now and this has never happened to me before and I could use your help. I was hired for a 3 day load in at a theater today and woke up at 5 am to get there. When I arrived this morning no one was there. I didn't have anyone's contact information and only knew the e-mail address of the production manager. I e-mailed her a bunch because I kept waiting and there was no response! Finally, after 2 hours I got fed up and went back home. 

She e-mailed me a little while ago saying that she's terribly sorry, she told everyone that today's call was canceled but forgot to tell me. I'm extremely angry by this and I want to ask to be reimbursed for gas (50 miles round trip from my house to the theater) and back out of the calls tomorrow and the day after. I'm fine with not getting paid for those days, but I simply don't want to work with such an irresponsible group of people. 

Would I be in the right to just demand my travel expenses be reimbursed and be done with them? I'm not sure if this is just "one of those things" that are part of the job and you have to suck it up and get over it.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 19, 2020)

I would counter that if she wants you tomorrow and the day after, she needs to pay you a four-hour minimum for today. I feel that's being generous, but not overly so.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 19, 2020)

You have to decide if you want to work with this person again or not. Takes some thinking. If you do, I think you should try to get a few extra hours - more than enough to cover mileage at the IRS business rate and something for your time - might be close to what Derek suggests - and confirm all this and show up next day. I suspect you might not get mileage if you won't show up. Your goals, but perhaps better treated as an honest mistake they compensate you for and work on building the relationship.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 19, 2020)

"I'm not sure if this is just "one of those things" that are part of the job and you have to suck it up and get over it.'

In some respects,. yes. 

As it's your first time at this theater I can see where they likely just forgot to either document your contact info. or and more likely, a case of the PM had in her mind that there was a new person starting and you just slipped thru the cracks. 

You can inquire (nicely) as to whether there's a minimum call policy and possibly a requirement for a 12 hr. cancellation notice. I would only ask nicely and state you really do want to work at this space, etc.... etc,..... You never know, they might cut you a check.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 19, 2020)

You should get 1/2 day cancellation fee and if you are lucky you will get gas money but highly unlikely.
I have had it happen a few times with freelancing. It happens. You have to be up front with them about getting paid for their failure to communicate though. If not they won’t. I wouldn’t give them an ultimatum cause you don’t want to burn the bridge. You said you would work you should honor that and work the other days. 
Since you made that trip and they no show/no called you should of hit up someone else close by and tried to make it worth your trip. Especially in Jersey there’s always things going down.
As due diligence you should always get a phone contact for any gig. The PM , Labor Coor, and or the venue. Now you know for next time.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 19, 2020)

This happened to me in high school with a roadhouse. It was a 45min drive to the venue and the TD let everyone know except me that the call that morning had been shifted from 6am up to 1030am. I couldn't get a hold of anyone and bugged out around 9am. They treated me as a no-show. Later that day we got it sorted out. Innocent mistake but the TD was firm that they would only pay people for time worked. I tried to at least get enough to cover gas/mileage because I was a poor high schooler but he wouldn't budge. Probably ended up souring our relationship -- I got pretty crappy calls after that. Probably for the better considering that TD would move employees' hours around on timesheets to avoid paying OT to any of the high school and college students on his calls.

It's not unreasonable to ask for a cancellation fee but I wouldn't die on that mountain. I would probably say "I know schedules move around in our business but I kept the date booked in my calendar for you which prevents me from taking on other work I could've done that day. I also spent the time and money to travel to the theater. Normally I would have to charge you a cancellation fee but since this is our first time working together all I'm asking for is compensation for my travel. Do you think we can work that out?"

If you want to be more forthright, my CFO likes to (politely) negotiate with "How do you want to handle this?" and let it hang in the air.

Whatever the case, speak with them in person. Email brings out the worst in you and the worst in the other party.

I probably wouldn't back out of the event altogether. Theater is an industry built on being able to be flexible and roll with the punches. It says something about your personality if you no-show the rest of the event because of an honest mistake. That leaves the client thinking they are probably better off without you.

At the end of the day negotiation is what makes the process fair and you can't pay rent with other people's apologies. Get comfortable talking about money and don't be afraid to ask for what you feel you deserve. _Talking about money_ _is just as much a part of the job as knowing how to coil cables and focus lights_. Don't bring emotion into it because that will be counterproductive to your goals. Even if you don't plan on working with this person again, I would treat them with respect because you cannot predict where you might encounter them again in the future.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2020)

I would ask for whatever their minimum call is, probably 4 hours. If you've not previously negotiated for travel reimbursement I'd not go there. If they say no, if they turn out to be jerks, finish up the gig, cash the cheque and never work for them again. "I'm sorry but I can no longer work at your rates, but thank you for asking me back."


----------



## egilson1 (Jan 19, 2020)

You showed up to work as you were scheduled. You are owed a minimum of some sort. Whether there is a state minimum or higher “industry “ minimum like 4 hours. Your time is worth something, and this was their error. 

Just my .02 cents


----------



## DavidJones (Jan 19, 2020)

MNicolai said:


> This happened to me in high school with a roadhouse. It was a 45min drive to the venue and the TD let everyone know except me that the call that morning had been shifted from 6am up to 1030am. I couldn't get a hold of anyone and bugged out around 9am. They treated me as a no-show. Later that day we got it sorted out. Innocent mistake but the TD was firm that they would only pay people for time worked. I tried to at least get enough to cover gas/mileage because I was a poor high schooler but he wouldn't budge. Probably ended up souring our relationship -- I got pretty crappy calls after that. Probably for the better considering that TD would move employees' hours around on timesheets to avoid paying OT to any of the high school and college students on his calls.
> 
> It's not unreasonable to ask for a cancellation fee but I wouldn't die on that mountain. I would probably say "I know schedules move around in our business but I kept the date booked in my calendar for you which prevents me from taking on other work I could've done that day. I also spent the time and money to travel to the theater. Normally I would have to charge you a cancellation fee but since this is our first time working together all I'm asking for is compensation for my travel. Do you think we can work that out?"
> 
> ...



This is pretty sound advice. As a stagehand, calls may change suddenly, but they SHOULD notify you. If you were an extra at a Local Union call and didn't get notified, that should be on the hall to pay you a 4hr mini. If this is a nonunion work-call for a small PAC, or roadhouse, I think they should at least pay you for mileage. They SHOULD be professional enough to collect basic contact info from their employees and contractors. If they cannot do that, it seriously calls into question their workers' comp and liability insurance, and professionalism in general.


----------



## Van (Jan 20, 2020)

Is New Jersey a "Right to work for less" state? If this was a Union Gig then by all means you are owed a 4 hour minimum. 50 miles is also outside the typical minimum travel distance. If this was just a gig, check your local laws. a lot of states have now enacted laws that require minimum scheduling notification, since so many people are working 6 jobs. Most of those laws require notice prior to the cancellation of a shift. If it's a 501c3 then good luck getting blood from a turnip and all that.


----------



## Crisp image (Jan 21, 2020)

So what did you do?


----------



## stagingsystems (Jan 21, 2020)

Almost forgot to update - thanks everyone. I did realize it was a honest mistake so I just asked to be reimbursed for gas mileage. I ended up coming in the next day and acted very courteous and worked my butt off - I volunteered for all the jobs no one else wanted to do (hauling around mult, etc. - which isn't even THAT bad) and was the only person to say yes when they asked if anyone could stay late. They also gave me a per diem as an apology for lunch and dinner for both days (I was the only one), and were so happy with me that they invited me back for the load-out and another load-in in upcoming weeks. They're all stand up guys over there, we were cracking jokes all day and got along real well.

I appreciate all of the advice, and I'm so glad you all convinced me not to call off! Thanks again.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 21, 2020)

Congratulations and an outcome I wished for you. Most employers very much want competent hard working employees, and it seems you delivered.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 21, 2020)

stagingsystems said:


> Almost forgot to update - thanks everyone. I did realize it was a honest mistake so I just asked to be reimbursed for gas mileage. I ended up coming in the next day and acted very courteous and worked my butt off - I volunteered for all the jobs no one else wanted to do (hauling around mult, etc. - which isn't even THAT bad) and was the only person to say yes when they asked if anyone could stay late. They also gave me a per diem as an apology for lunch and dinner for both days (I was the only one), and were so happy with me that they invited me back for the load-out and another load-in in upcoming weeks. They're all stand up guys over there, we were cracking jokes all day and got along real well.
> 
> I appreciate all of the advice, and I'm so glad you all convinced me not to call off! Thanks again.


Thanks for the follow up. Too often we never hear how things worked out. In this case it went very well - they realized some compensation was in order and took care of you, and you responded by doing your job with fervor. Don't you just love a happy ending?


----------



## Van (Jan 22, 2020)

Honey and Vinegar! Congrats!


----------



## macsound (Jan 22, 2020)

Another thing to possibly think about in the future is get a phone number or two, send a confirmation email or phone call a couple days ahead of time.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 24, 2020)

@stagingsystems Well done. A great way to turn a negative into a positive. Going the extra mile when they owed you... That'll score big points for you in the future. It's all about who you impress with your hard work and skill.


----------



## ship (Mar 21, 2020)

Under works for lighting dpt. 
Though if if you have a semi-truck drivers licence... taking all applications to get gear transported. More need than people - Uber or Amazon amongst others I know of as other options.
Working on stuff for lighting dpt. busy managerial level in TBA. But more sustaining for lighting dpt. who we have and a smaller crew I would pull in from those already trained. Not hiring for lighting.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 22, 2020)

ship said:


> Under works for lighting dpt.
> Though if if you have a semi-truck drivers licence... taking all applications to get gear transported. More need than people - Uber or Amazon amongst others I know of as other options.
> Working on stuff for lighting dpt. busy managerial level in TBA. But more sustaining for lighting dpt. who we have and a smaller crew I would pull in from those already trained. Not hiring for lighting.


Did you post that on the wrong thread, Ship?


----------

